# Are we breeding a population of uneducated people?



## buddhallah_the_christ (Jul 27, 2015)

I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2015)

What makes you think smart people have smart kids? Look at Chelsea Clinton. She doesn't make just under a mil a year cause she's smart. She just happened to be born under the Clinton Global Racketeering Initiative.


----------



## Tank (Jul 27, 2015)

Less Whites + More browns = Third world


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?


What we're doing is discouraging education. Where is the incentive when young adults read about college grads flipping burgers and living with their parents? Where is the incentive when corporation such as Microsoft are importing cheap labor to write programs? Where's the incentive when wages are falling, businesses are offering less company paid benefits, and workers relocating to follow the economy and jobs? Where's the incentive when headlines talk about student loan debt, corporations off-shore out-sourcing jobs, and cheap labor crossing our borders by the thousands?

The question is, "are we doing enough to encourage our young adult to get an education"?


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 27, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?


 Please tell me you aren't going to propose forced sterilization and abortion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 27, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> What makes you think smart people have smart kids? Look at Chelsea Clinton. She doesn't make just under a mil a year cause she's smart. She just happened to be born under the Clinton Global Racketeering Initiative.



  You cant deny genes are passed on.
And a child generally does better when raised by someone with an IQ bigger than their shoe size.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think smart people have smart kids? Look at Chelsea Clinton. She doesn't make just under a mil a year cause she's smart. She just happened to be born under the Clinton Global Racketeering Initiative.
> ...



Sometimes the genes skip a few welfare generations.......


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2015)

If genetics is such a fine science, the Kentucky Derby winner would be an easy pick every year. Yet, many a winner they said couldn't get the distance, outruns its' breeding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 27, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



  A few...?


----------



## Jackson (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> > I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?
> ...


What's the point of getting an education beyond high school when there are remedial reading, writing and math classes in college?  These kids are not college material but the colleges have dumbed down their curricula to bring in the money.

Then take the standard Fine Arts graduate from a liberal college.  What skills does he/she have for a future life?  Go and flip those burgers!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> > I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?
> ...



We are doing nothing of the sort.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > buddhallah_the_christ said:
> ...


In my opinion, we are. And, I stated why it's my opinion.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...





More people apply to and attend college now than ever before. Pretty poor job of discouraging.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Our population is rapidly growing. Yes, the numbers are increasing. The more people, the more in college.


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2015)

B. Kidd said:


> What makes you think smart people have smart kids? Look at Chelsea Clinton. She doesn't make just under a mil a year cause she's smart. She just happened to be born under the Clinton Global Racketeering Initiative.


Didn't Bristol make a million selling abstinence only?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...




No, it's not.

US Population Growth Rate by Year


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


When did we stop the population growth? Every ten years when the census is taken, it shows rapid population growth. Did you check the last several ten year census figures? I'll take a look at the link and see what it says.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I checked the link and did not see any year of negative population growth. The link that you directed me to shows a growth in population every single year.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Google Fusion Tables


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...




You seem to have lost your "rapid" somewhere.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nope, didn't lose anything. Did you see what the growth was from 1990 to 2010? Did you check the link that I provided? The link that I gave you shows the growth from 1776 to present.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

And 80% of our barely-there population growth is from immigration.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...




Under 1% since 2001. Not exactly "rapid," which is why you dropped the word from your previous two posts.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> And 80% of our barely-there population growth is from immigration.


Yes, we do have an increase in immigrants, that's a given. Immigrants have been coming here for centuries.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nope, I didn't drop anything. We have rapid population growth. Look at the numbers for the past half century. Look at the past 30 years. We have rapid population growth. And, many of them are illegals which may not be counted. Look at the growth of cities.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 27, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Under 1% for well over a decade is not rapid, genius.


----------



## Teddy Pollins (Jul 28, 2015)

Americans are by default uneducated. We're just promoting that lifestyle more these days, so nobody seems to care too much that they're fucking _morons._ Doesn't matter how stupid they are, because EVERYBODY IS STILL SPECIAL!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 28, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?


I don't know about you, but,  I haven't been breeding any kids....


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 28, 2015)

Teddy Pollins said:


> Americans are by default uneducated. We're just promoting that lifestyle more these days, so nobody seems to care too much that they're fucking _morons._ Doesn't matter how stupid they are, because EVERYBODY IS STILL SPECIAL!


I see your an award winning author....


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 28, 2015)

rdean said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think smart people have smart kids? Look at Chelsea Clinton. She doesn't make just under a mil a year cause she's smart. She just happened to be born under the Clinton Global Racketeering Initiative.
> ...


She just forgot to keep her legs closed...


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 28, 2015)

You dummies applauded the Morman Bishop who took a big bite out of good American manufacturing jobs .  

You glibly ridicule the saying "you vote against your own best interests".  Americans have been trained like seals to jump over dollars to save dimes.  You fill your cars with crap made in China purchased at a Walmart.  Sure you save a few bucks but you have taken an active role in gutting America of good jobs.  

We have been selfish and ignorant of the consequences of our actions and habits.  

The terrible truth is that every RW whiner on this thread sends his income straight to China with a brief stop over in the Walton's bank account.
.
Too many of you vote for candidates that make ridiculous promises aimed directly at your weakness and sense of helplessness that SOMEBODY has to do something about abortion and gays and re instituting christian values into the public domain. These slick shysters promise that they will save your guns from confiscation and that the evil liberals will take your guns if elected. 

You people are all wound up tighter than a nun's rectum having been sold on all the make believe enemies imaginable.  

Yes America is being dumb ed down.  It serves the corporations that donate to the slick talkers to keep you all focused on nonsense and spending your money on their benefactors.

Why is it that Americans spend two to three times as much as Canadians for medicines?  Why is it that the VA and Medicare are forbidden by law to bargain with the pharms to lower the cost of meds to Americans?  

The same legislators that promise you to protect you against the enemies they have instilled in you have been very busy ensuring that much of your wealth will be transferred to a handful of drug manufacturers.  These are the same people you elected that refused to prosecute the monsters that raped our economy and brought it to it's knees 7 years ago. Over half of the wealth of our entire country destroyed and not a single prison sentence handed out.  Yet you cheer like hyenas and morons when a celebrity like Martha Stewart buys and sells a little stock with insider knowledge.

The numbers of births to stupid people vs the numbers from the more intelligent is a small problem.  We get caught up in racially baited trivia and turn a blind eye to massive bank and real estate fraud designed and supported by the representatives elected primarily in the red states.

Yes we have a problem with stupidity in America.  This highly benefits the wealthy.  The numbers in some parts of the country are already way past the needs of the liars and thieves you all vote for.

Your daydreams and made up nightmares have been very costly to our nation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> ....
> .
> Too many of you vote for candidates that make ridiculous promises aimed directly at your weakness and sense of helplessness....




Yeah, democrats too often vote that way.


----------



## Politico (Jul 28, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> *Are we breeding a population of uneducated people?*


 Yes. Been going on for years. They are called Millennials.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 28, 2015)

Hardly a new idea:

The Marching Morons - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

CONTRARY BRIN Are we evolving toward becoming marching morons 

psik


----------



## LindaVance826 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't know of anyone who is born with an education.  Too bad, that would save a lot of time and would eliminate the need for school boards, and PTA moms who make sure the teachers get a geranium for her classroom window.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 28, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Apply and attend does not mean pay and graduate.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 29, 2015)

LindaVance826 said:


> I don't know of anyone who is born with an education.  Too bad, that would save a lot of time and would eliminate the need for school boards, and PTA moms who make sure the teachers get a geranium for her classroom window.



That is an interesting statement.  But today there are millions of books.  So why don't we have a list of which of those millions are worth the time at what age?

How much would that cost?  Why don't our so called educators suggest that?

psik


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2015)

psikeyhackr said:


> LindaVance826 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know of anyone who is born with an education.  Too bad, that would save a lot of time and would eliminate the need for school boards, and PTA moms who make sure the teachers get a geranium for her classroom window.
> ...







Holy shit, you're a broken fucking record. You're like a parrot with OCD. 


Go to the store and buy a second thought.


----------



## mgh80 (Aug 4, 2015)

Politico said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> > *Are we breeding a population of uneducated people?*
> ...



It's not just uneducated...they're entitled, spoiled, and think that the "real world" will revolve them--because in their young existence it HAS. I can't tell you how many parents get upset when I tell them that their kid didn't pass my class because they didn't turn their work in on time (or even TRY). They're groomed to think that everybody deserves a trophy, everybody is "special", everything in life should be and will be "fair", and that they're just "fine" the way they are. Now that they're getting older and their parents are scratching their heads wondering where everything went wrong.

It's pathetic, kids can't even play together anymore without parents being heavily involved. Their mommies and daddies hold their hands their entire lives, and then try to even do so when they're out of high school. I thank god that I'm (barely) Gen X.


----------



## Politico (Aug 5, 2015)

All true.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2015)

A little too much "get off my lawn!" on this thread.


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 5, 2015)

Politico said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> > *Are we breeding a population of uneducated people?*
> ...


Throw in too much breeding on the short bus, and America is just coasting on inertia.

Greatness long gone, the final realization that there is nobody left to pay the bills is going to be catastrophic.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2015)

There have always been cantankerous cranks standing around on the sidelines in sandals and dark socks, Bermuda shorts pulled up to their armpits, griping and sputtering about "them darn kids!" and "it ain't like in my day, I tell ya!" and we have always pushed on regardless. We have ample greatness yet to come.


----------



## Disir (Aug 5, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I often see statistics showing that highly educated people are more likely to not have children or have less children than uneducated people. It would seem then, that the root cause of many of our problems is that the educated are simply outnumbered by the uneducated populous. Are we getting buried in ignorance because of the fools having 3-5 kids?



You are going to have kids that are "uneducated" due to over testing. Memorize facts, regurgitate facts, pass test, forget facts in order to memorize new facts.  No critical thinking.  

And it isn't the teachers, it isn't the unions, it isn't necessarily the parents and it isn't necessarily the kids.  It is the pursuit of business and profiting off of education. Korean kids face the same issues.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2015)

Disir said:


> Korean kids face the same issues.




Oh, you mean those students against whom American students are so often so unfavorably compared? Testing and recalling facts seems to work out very well for a lot of students around the world in several ways.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 5, 2015)

Just take a look around this board and count how many people can't make a sensible argument, and you judge whether the education system is producing intelligent people.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Just take a look around this board and count how many people can't make a sensible argument, and you judge whether the education system is producing intelligent people.




Illogical.


----------



## Disir (Aug 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Korean kids face the same issues.
> ...



How so?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 5, 2015)

Disir said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




There is a big push on to improve STEM because American students tend to rank so poorly in those areas compared to other countries - particularly those where high-stakes testing and a hell of a lot of hard work (that pesky 'remembering stuff') are conspicuous characteristics of the educational system.


----------



## Disir (Aug 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What can you tell me about the comparison? What do you know about the evaluation itself?


----------

